# A Box with Ball Feet



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

In his book "Box-Making Basics", David M. Freedman presents images and instructions for "A Box with Ball Feet". The box has a profile routed on the top and bottom edges with a router bit identified in the text.

However, the router bit that is specified (see image below) is no longer carried by MLCS Woodworking, per a message received from their Customer Service today. 










Here is the box I would like to build:











I have checked the Whiteside, Amana, & Freud catalogs, as well as Summerfeld, Eagle & CMT websites. Checked on ebay, also. Thus far I have been unable to find this profile.

If you look closely at the image, the inner edge of the concave section of the router bit seems to align with the top edge beneath the bearing and from the box, this seems to be borne out. I have found one profile that looks similar to this one, but the edges to not align and another line would be left on the face of the box from the top edge.

If anyone has any ideas of where else I might look to find this or another bit that might be used to accomplish the same profile, please let me know.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I think one or the other will do the job  it's not dead on but the look is almost the same..

#7974 or #7962
MLCS molding plane profile cutters

=============



jimcrockett said:


> In his book "Box-Making Basics", David M. Freedman presents images and instructions for "A Box with Ball Feet". The box has a profile routed on the top and bottom edges with a router bit identified in the text.
> 
> However, the router bit that is specified (see image below) is no longer carried by MLCS Woodworking, per a message received from their Customer Service today.
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Are these not they?
MLCS Bargain Bin HQ--Closeouts, Discontinued Items, Etc. Mean Big Savings
(part way down)
I bought one two weeks ago.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Peter #526 sure looks like a match to me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Looks like you got the last one  two weeks ago 

" per Jim ,,,,However, the router bit that is specified (see image below) is no longer carried by MLCS Woodworking, per a message received from their Customer Service today."

=======


----------



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

Peter, that was, in fact, the router bit specified in the instructions - 1/4" shaft but I can live with that.

Have already placed my order.

You are good! I never thought of looking at the Specials/Deals section.

Thanks - I really want to make that box and like the effect of the profile created by that bit.

Jim


----------



## jgehlsen (Apr 18, 2010)

It is six years later and I am trying to find this bit for the same project!

I called MLCS and as been mentioned previously in this thread, the bit is no longer in production and they don't have any inventory. However...

The person that I was speaking with at MLCS said "it is a drawing line bit, just search on that". I did and I found that there are plenty of options out there.

I ordered an Amana 54359 edge beading bit. It isn't an exact match but it is close enough.

If anyone else is looking for this bit, take a look at the Amana 54359 or just search on "drawing line router bit".


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum JG. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome and thanks for the info. 

Charles, perhaps you could change the name of this thread to the project name: "A box with ball feet"
That way internet searches will find it and help others.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok


----------

